# Sherwin Williams Emerald or Pro Mar 200 ) VOC... lots of questions



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

If wash ability is the goal, you will need at least a matte finish. Pro mar comes in either flat, or low sheen but not in matte. 

Higher sheens will show surface defects and application errors more than lower sheens. 
Matte is the lowest sheen that is still considered washable. (Low sheen is a little higher sheen than matte) 

Pro mar is good solid paint. The low sheen can look good on walls if its applied properly, but yes it can flash and show roller marks. 
Emerald matte can flash also, it all depends on having a good surface to paint over and the application techniques. 

Emerald matte is probably my favorite interior wall paint. If it was me, and I wanted wash ability and the best possible look, I would go with the Emerald... Provided material cost was not a big issue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those CA warns are a joke.
I've bought anything from a leather wallet, a package of fishing hooks, even the air filled bags that were used in shipping packaging had those warning on them.


----------



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

Would PRo Mar 200 0 VOC low sheen give me good washability - in halls/kitchen??? What paint would??


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

as posted already

. If it was me, and I wanted wash ability and the best possible look, I would go with the Emerald... Provided material cost was not a big issue.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Emerald is big money. I would just go with the promar. Now if you wanted to upgrade a little. Superpaint in flat.


----------



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

Does Emerald give off a lasting 'paint' smell? I know when I paint baseboards with Behr 0 VOV low odor... I hardly smell anything. For material costs.. SW just wrapped up their 40% off sale ( but the salesman said they honor the discount for 5 days ) so I could get Emerald matte for $37 (not 62)/gal. Not sure how much contractors get for a discount...is it more than 40%? 
Would Emerald matte or satin be best for kitchens/halls?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

simiesue said:


> Does Emerald give off a lasting 'paint' smell? I know when I paint baseboards with Behr 0 VOV low odor... I hardly smell anything. For material costs.. SW just wrapped up their 40% off sale ( but the salesman said they honor the discount for 5 days ) so I could get Emerald matte for $37 (not 62)/gal. Not sure how much contractors get for a discount...is it more than 40%?
> Would Emerald matte or satin be best for kitchens/halls?



Well now. Its hard not to go with emerald at 37:thumbsup: I don't know about the smell. I have only used superpaint or cashmere.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

747 said:


> Well now. Its hard not to go with emerald at 37:thumbsup:



Yea, that's a good deal.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No matter what they claim a flat or the lowest sheens are not washable. Not only that they will show things like fingerprints more. I personally don't like flat on walls Matte or satin is my preferred.


----------



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

Would Emerald Matte show drywall flaws in a 2 story foyer??? If you were me.. would you paint your house Emerald matte/Emerald Satin... knowing that you wanted wash ability in the kitchen and halls???


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

It seems to me Your very concerned with washablility. Therefore i'm going to say Harmony in eggshell.:yes: With this being said. Wait to see what the other guys think.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

simiesue said:


> Would Emerald Matte show drywall flaws in a 2 story foyer??? If you were me.. would you paint your house Emerald matte/Emerald Satin... knowing that you wanted wash ability in the kitchen and halls???


Well I think the first thing we need to know is more about the flaws if they are minor then no if they are bigger then probably yes. But if they are big enough then no paint will hide them, they will need to be repaired.
Another suggestion would be use a kitchen and bath paint for the kitchen they are more washable. And then use a matte or satin for the hallway, which should not get the abuse of cooking oils, grease splatters, steam, and so forth that a kitchen gets. In fact we used to paint kitchens in semi gloss because they were smaller and usually not much wall space and semi was very washable.


----------



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

While at the SW store.. the lady said that Emerald satin/eggshell are the same.... does Emerald Satin look shiny? That is what my contractor is saying but at the store the sample looked okay to me.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

simiesue said:


> I have a painter coming over tomorrow to start a major interior painting job.


Maybe you should call your painter now to let him know you're still undecided so he doesn't show up in the morning with the wrong mixed unreturnable paint.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

simiesue said:


> While at the SW store.. the lady said that Emerald satin/eggshell are the same.... does Emerald Satin look shiny? That is what my contractor is saying but at the store the sample looked okay to me.


Its alot more shinny then the sample:yes: But not as shinny semi-gloss


----------

